# Tatuaje event with Pete Johnson in Dover N.H.



## NHsmoker (Feb 18, 2007)

This coming saturday Pete Johnson will be at Top Shelf Cigar in Dover NH from 11-4. There should be some great deals and some giveaways (black labels I hear). Just giving everyone a heads up:ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

I will be in NH this Saturday, but up at Okemo. I'll see if I can swing this. Thanks for the heads up!! :tu


----------



## NHsmoker (Feb 18, 2007)

Mr.Maduro said:


> I will be in NH this Saturday, but up at Okemo. I'll see if I can swing this. Thanks for the heads up!! :tu


where is okemo? I don't think I have ever heard of it. I'll be at the event so if you have time to drop in drop me a pm and maybe we'll meet up for a smoke.:tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

I was mistaken, Okemo is in Vermont, not NH. I checked the map though, Dover is out of the way, but maybe not too far out of the way for some Tat blacks!! We'll see!


----------



## golfmonger (Aug 24, 2007)

Looking forward to this:ss


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

I saw on another forum that Pete was at Gloucester St. cigar in Boston tonight. However, I found out too late to go.


----------

